# Addonprobleme...



## shinta123456 (30. April 2011)

hey community,

ich hab da ein problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen....
ich hab ne weile kein wow mehr gespielt deswegen dachte ich ich update mal mit blasc meine addons... das merkwürdige is das es nicht klappt... der ladebalken für die addons kommt und läd auch durch doch es wird nicht der aktuelle stand angezeigt... dacht ich mir ich lösch mal die addons und installiere durhc blasc neu... fehlanzeige,... er läd sie nicht runteraber der ladebalken läd trzd... meine frage wäre: wie bekomm ich das hin mit den addons? falscher pfad oder sowas angegeben? 

lg...


----------



## shinta123456 (29. Juni 2011)

push


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2011)

Huhu,

der Thread ist wohl leider untergegangen. 

Aktuell kann ich mir das Phänomen nur erklären, dass BLASC3 keine Berechtigung hat im WoW-Addon-Ordner Dateien zu entpacken oder abzulegen.

Das ist der Fall wenn:

- WoW unter Vista im Programme oder User-Ordner installiert ist
- BLASC unter Vista im Programme oder User-Ordner installiert ist
- WoW in einem Ordner installiert ist, in dem generell eingeschränkte Rechte vorherrschen


----------



## Shaila (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem. Habe Blasc 3 installiert, dann das Modul zum Addons laden und aktualisieren. Aber es funktioniert nicht. Es zeigt mir meine aktuell installierten Addons an, ebenso wie meine verfügbaren Addons. Der Update/die Installation neuer Addons funktioniert auch bzw. wird angezeigt. Aber es passiert nichts. Wie krieg ich es hin, das es geht?

Habe Windows 7.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2011)

Wohin hast du WoW installiert?


----------



## Shaila (5. Juli 2011)

C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juli 2011)

ZAM ist heute sehr sparsam mit den Ausführungen seiner Posts. 

Was er damit nur sagen will (hoffe/denke ich), daß es ein großer Fehler ist, WoW gerade dort zu installieren.
Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, daß WoW dort keine Schreibrechte etc. hat - dort öfters nur Macken verursacht.

Am Besten installiert man WoW auf einer anderen Partition.
Sollte man genügend Speichplatz haben, kann man dies unter Systensteuerung/Verwaltung/Computerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung ändern
(unter Windows7). 

greetz


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was er damit nur sagen will (hoffe/denke ich), daß es ein großer Fehler ist, WoW gerade dort zu installieren.




Fast! 
Ich hatte weiter oben ja schon explizit diese Ordner ausgeschlossen. Das Zugriffsproblem ist leider auch nicht so einfach auzuhebeln, sonst hätten wir das schon soweit gefixt.


----------



## Shaila (5. Juli 2011)

Und wo soll ich den Ordner dann bitte hinpacken?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2011)

Du kannst WoW in fast alle Ordner installieren, nur nicht in die von ZAM aufgeführten.

Das einfachste wäre ein eigener Spiele-Ordner oder eine Partition/Festplatte.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2011)

Ich finde, schon allein für die Übersicht und weniger Aufwand bei System-Neuaufsetzungen sollte man Spiele generell nicht auf das Systemlaufwerk und schon gar nicht in den Programme-Ordner installieren ^^


----------



## Shaila (6. Juli 2011)

Naja, mir war das damals so Wurst, wohin das installiert wird.

Naja, habs jetzt auf eine andere Partition geschoben und jetzt läuft alles.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch gerne Übersicht.
Daher ist bei mir auch alles schon eingeteilt.

Hier mal das meinige Fenster, in dem man unter Win7 die Partitionen neu definieren kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------

